# fuzzy lakeland dutch



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

In sweden we don't have dutch as good as SarahY, but we are working on it. I have two wonderful naked dutch from SaraC, and they have been a very good start for us.
I did a fuzzy x nude cross and found out the litters was something in the middle of hairy and naked...no whiskers but flurry...a Lakeland! I'm using the therm for this litters, and then it's a fuzzy cross I call them fuzzy Lakeland (Lakeland carry fuzzy).

Ok, 
The fuzzy I used was a piebald in some kind...I didn't know if it was banded, dutch, even or what. She looks banded

The mother with some of her litters
































































some of them need more tipex and ink then others 




























and this is NOT pigs :evil:



















But their sister was a big surprise!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

they are all soooo cute, especially the little one with black spots on both his eyes :love1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Splendid, Lottiz :love1 :love1


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you! It's a lot of work left, but isn't that whats make us love breeding mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the last one looks excellent for markings.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

SarahC said:


> the last one looks excellent for markings.


and her name is _Just Perfect_


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lovely Lottiz! I like how the colours look so muted and pastelly on the fuzzy coats, it's very attractive!

Sarah xxx


----------

